# Looking for MEM2020 or MEM11363



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello members. It has been a while (7 years) since being on TAM. Just curious if anyone can tell me what happened to MEM2020 or when I knew him most, MEM11363.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I’m shining the imaginary bat-signal at @farsidejunky


----------

